# CDROM / DVD Usage



## jaymax (Aug 7, 2012)

CDROM / DVD Usage

Platform

```
# FreeBSD <hostname> 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0:....  i386
```
fstab setup

```
#
/dev/cd0         /cdrom         cd9660  ro,noauto       0       0
/dev/cd1         /dvd           cd9660  rw,noauto       0       0
```
if "noauto" is removed system goes to single user stage

booting achievable through "noauto" use

and optical device access through 

```
username-#89:# mount /dev/cd0
	username-#90:# ls cdrom
==> <filenames>
```
Isn't there a system where the device is mounted, promiscuous to all filetypes and one just has to insert the CD/DVD which is recognized?

I am absolutely sure I had such a system installed, but lost in a System upgrade / re-install.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2012)

jaymax said:
			
		

> if "noauto" is removed system goes to single user stage
> 
> booting achievable through "noauto" use


That's because the system will try to automatically mount the filesystem during boot. It will fail if there's no disk in the drive and thus you end up in single user mode. The noauto simply prevents the system from automatically mounting it during boot. See fstab(5).



> Isn't there a system where the device is mounted, promiscuous to all filetypes and one just has to insert the CD/DVD which is recognized?


What you are looking for is usually called auto-mounting. Unfortunately, due to a dependency on udev/uevent, this isn't working anymore on Gnome and XFCE. 

As an alternative you may want to read this thread: [thread=29895]devd based AUTOMOUNTER[/thread].


----------

